# Ch'ava cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We're a contemporary cafe in Chicago, focusing on crafted espresso drinks, brew to order coffees and a seasonal menu of soups, salads and sandwiches.* We also specialize in top quality loose leaf teas, prepared and steeped*by our staff and served only by the pot.* Our menu is made from scratch, on site, with exception of breads, which we recieve from Red Hen, daily.

More...


----------

